# How long does it take for a mexican red rump to get to adult?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

As you know my brachypelma (sp) vagans has just molted, and she looks so much bigger now, apart from the small abdomen, and she is probably about 4inches. I read this is how big they get, and I think now shes about 9/10months old. Would she be adult? And will her abdomen get normal size again? she motled a couple of days ago. How long will this take? thanks.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm not sure but looked it up on Wiki, and they say 5 inches, so you may get another moult or two of growth?
another site said males mature in 1 to 2 years, but didn't mention females, so i'm not sure when you can expect full maturity. 9-10 months seems a bit early, though...probably still sub adult.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

not a chance a 9/10 month old tarantula can gain 4" even with power feeding, most brachys are very slow growing with a few exceptions. at 4" I would say it is sub adult and could be a few years old I have a sub adult male B bohemei which still has not matured and I have had it 4 years now and was about 2 years or so when I bought it now with leg span of 6".


----------



## bugdude (Dec 5, 2007)

*how old*

hi i had two red knee spiderling's about 4 years ago and one has turned into a male and hopefully the other one is female.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Rate of maturity depends on:

temperatures
amount of food

Mosty brachy's take about 6+ years to mature.


----------

